# BRUTAL RACE PILL: Tsh tinder experiment



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Running the experiment in a major Canadian city right by Toronto. Been running it for the past 7 hours now. He’s only gotten 10 likes so far and 3 matches. Pretty underwhelming considering he’s like 5.5-6 PSL as a curry. Before him today I ran an experiment on Zach Cox. He got 100 likes in 35 minutes or so (I timed it). Prior to that (also today) I ran an experiment on Thom Strijd. He got 100 likes in an hour or so (didn’t time it but it was something like that). Third experiment of the day is on Tsh and these are the results so far (7 hours in). Will update tomorrow.


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Mar 23, 2020)

psl 4 white incel has more smv. Women are racist af. It is what it is. You don’t see this much disparity in racial preference when it comes to men choosing women.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> psl 4 white incel has more smv. Women are racist af. It is what it is. You don’t see this much disparity in racial preference when it comes to men choosing women.



Totally agreed. Though I will say, I did expect Tsh to perform somewhat decent considering he’s a pretty high PSL curry. I’d rate him around 5.75 PSL, so well above average. But so far, 7 hours in, his results are pretty shit.


----------



## justbigboned (Mar 23, 2020)

I mean that indian guy is kinda faggy looking too


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

Wtf cunt? This guy is fucking psl 6, wtf is this shit he should be getting at least 99 likes, brutal tbh, i have to be psl 6 as a fucking curry to get these type of matches cunt


justbigboned said:


> I mean that indian guy is kinda faggy looking too


cope his bone structure is top tier only his eyes arent that great.
HE GOT FUCKING LANDWHALES AS MATCHES ITS FUCKING OVER


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

Phenotype pill is Brutal


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Mar 23, 2020)

PSL 6 curry thinking he can slay in the west, let me breatheee


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

@ArabIncel can you do a tinder experiment with him in australia say for example sydney or the gold coast etc


DaddyBigPenis said:


> PSL 6 curry thinking he can slay in the west, let me breatheee


He has top tier lower 3rd but still only matches with landwhales and negress its fucking over son


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> @ArabIncel can you do a tinder experiment with him in australia say for example sydney or the gold coast etc


Australia will be even more brutal.canadians are the biggest sjw faggots out there.


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> He has top tier lower 3rd but still only matches with landwhales and negress its fucking over son


his eye area is shit tho


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2020)

Why is it considered racist to prefer your own kind?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Why is it considered racist to prefer your own kind?


its not


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Totally agreed. Though I will say, I did expect Tsh to perform somewhat decent considering he’s a pretty high PSL curry. I’d rate him around 5.75 PSL, so well above average. But so far, 7 hours in, his results are pretty shit.


this indian looks off and has worst indian pheno.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Why is it considered racist to prefer your own kind?


ik he should've got stroma or almond eye, and his nose is asymettrical


DaddyBigPenis said:


> his eye area is shit tho


It isn't, its just these foids virtue signal about not being racist but they are lying cunts


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> its not


true it's absolutely not. Only racism is when it leads to harrasment, injustice or disrepect.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> this indian looks off and has worst indian pheno.


his nose and eyes falio him way too much


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> Australia will be even more brutal.canadians are the biggest sjw faggots out there.


apparently @ManANamNahMan get laid


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> ik he should've got stroma or almond eye, and his nose is asymettrical
> 
> It isn't, its just these foids virtue signal about not being racist but they are lying cunts



This dudes from lookism. I’m pretty sure he did get almond eye surgery lol


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> this indian looks off and has worst indian pheno.


yeah he is very masculine looking but still looks off due to pheno.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> his nose and eyes falio him way too much


tbh he only has bones for him, soft features are mostly meh


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> This dudes from lookism. I’m pretty sure he did get almond eye surgery lol


yeah ik he ascended hard tho i have a pic of his before but he was psl3 before, what'd he get - looks like an implant or some shit, crazy ascension.


streege said:


> tbh he only has bones for him, soft features are mostly meh


he needs eppelys race transplant over 4 him


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

Put him in EE or uk
Would get many matches
Canada is kinda racist


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> yeah ik he ascended hard tho i have a pic of his before but he was psl3 before, what'd he get - looks like an implant or some shit, crazy ascension.
> 
> he needs eppelys race transplant over 4 him



also the other thing is, it’s not just the quality of his matches being shit (landwhales like you said). It’s also the quantity being shit. Only 10 girls liked him 8 hours into the experiment. And he’s only got 3 matches so far. The one white dude I was talking about, Zach Cox, he got 100 likes within 35 minutes.


Dante1 said:


> Put him in EE or uk
> Would get many matches
> Canada is kinda racist



lol if anything Canada is less racist than those places


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> lol if anything Canada is less racist than those places


Which is why it is racist in term of racial preference


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 23, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Why is it considered racist to prefer your own kind?


only white women prefer their own race though


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Put him in EE or uk
> Would get many matches
> Canada is kinda racist


lol canada is much less racist compared EE or Uk.its just that guy is weird looking.PSL rating doesn't always apply to real life.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> yeah he is very masculine looking but still looks off due to pheno.


JFL, @Titbot got 2x more likes and matches. over


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 23, 2020)

possible name failo ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> lol canada is much less racist compared EE or Uk.its just that guy is weird looking.PSL rating doesn't always apply to real life.


Ethnic slay more in places where it’s taboo for women to date em


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> only white women prefer their own race though


Nope, on average not. Any traditional woman will prefer her own.


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> possible name failo ngl


Rashimganesham Pajeet


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Ethnic slay more in places where it’s taboo for women to date em


I highly doubt ethnics will slay in south europe


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Ethnic slay more in places where it’s taboo for women to date em


you pheno mog him tbh


GUTS9770 said:


> I highly doubt ethnics will slay in south europe


depends on the face, the sith guy would slay.


ArabIncel said:


> also the other thing is, it’s not just the quality of his matches being shit (landwhales like you said). It’s also the quantity being shit. Only 10 girls liked him 8 hours into the experiment. And he’s only got 3 matches so far. The one white dude I was talking about, Zach Cox, he got 100 likes within 35 minutes.
> 
> 
> lol if anything Canada is less racist than those places


zach cox is ultimate prettyboy tbh, you can't compare a normie ethnic to him


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> depends on the face, the sith guy would slay.


I meant they wouldn't slay more than in american or canada where interracial dating is much more prelevant.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 23, 2020)

justbigboned said:


> I mean that indian guy is kinda faggy looking too





streege said:


> this indian looks off and has worst indian pheno.





kms_currycell said:


> his nose and eyes falio him way too much





Dante1 said:


> Put him in EE or uk
> Would get many matches
> Canada is kinda racist





Dante1 said:


> Ethnic slay more in places where it’s taboo for women to date em


----------



## Krezo (Mar 23, 2020)

Another race thread. Boring.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> I meant they wouldn't slay more than in american or canada where interracial dating is much more prelevant.


Oh you'r probably right, here i don't see much ethnic-white couples.At least i've never seen pajeet with beckies.
I unironically see more chink with white females.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> you pheno mog him tbh


that’s cause I am related to gandy


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> that’s cause I am related to gandy


Ganges's David, me.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Running the experiment in a major Canadian city right by Toronto. Been running it for the past 7 hours now. He’s only gotten 10 likes so far and 3 matches. Pretty underwhelming considering he’s like 5.5-6 PSL as a curry. Before him today I ran an experiment on Zach Cox. He got 100 likes in 35 minutes or so (I timed it). Prior to that (also today) I ran an experiment on Thom Strijd. He got 100 likes in an hour or so (didn’t time it but it was something like that). Third experiment of the day is on Tsh and these are the results so far (7 hours in). Will update tomorrow.


Thats sad. But he looks gay imo
But over for ethnic, for real.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> Ganges's David, me.


Keep crying 
My orgin is from a princely state of Rajasthan 
High pedigree and arrogance in my 🧬


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 23, 2020)

This is not good.

The competition in the GTA is legit gutter trash, especially on tinder. The fact that foids overlooked him only proves even further that Indians have a severe SMV penalty.

I’m not surprised either. It’s customary for people here to make fun of curries. A city near Toronto that is made up of mostly curries (Brampton) is constantly made fun of on Toronto social media. Despite it being a rich low crime city OFC

It’s over. To slay as a curry you legit need a NON SHITSKIN PHENO. You need to be North Indian. South Indians who are dark will never slay here. Unless they’re prettyboy maxxed and tall


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Thats sad. But he looks gay imo
> But over for ethnic, for real.


If you'r chad or not so ethnic you can get decent amount of matches. Over for average and above average rice, curry, black without white admixture. That's it. At least on dating apps.Even arabs, gulf, or my pheno won't do so good without beeing GL.
The average white male won't get a like too.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> If you'r chad or not so ethnic you can get decent amount of matches. Over for average and above average rice, curry, black without white admixture. That's it. At least on dating apps.Even arabs, gulf, or my pheno won't do so good without beeing GL.
> The average white male won't get a like too.


That explains my 0 likes. When this dude just gets 10


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> That explains my 0 likes. When this dude just gets 10


what were your pics like ? Autistic bathroom ones ?.
But yes, sadly you have the worst persian lookalike pheno. 
Even nate has it better in this.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> This is not good.
> 
> The competition in the GTA is legit gutter trash, especially on tinder. The fact that foids overlooked him only proves even further that Indians have a severe SMV penalty.
> 
> ...



The competition in the GTA on Tinder isn’t gutter trash though. It’s pretty tough. I’ve ran many tinder experiments here. Even on light skinned Indians. For example I ran a tinder experiment on this light skinned North Indian below. After two whole days of running the experiment he had like 10 matches (mostly below average women) and 7 likes. Something like that, anyway. And this guy is light skinned North Indian AND he’s like 5 PSL. Maybe even a bit more like 5.25 PSL. He’s decent looking. But, despite being a decent looking light skinned North Indian, he did pretty bad on Tinder in the GTA.


----------



## LordGodcat (Mar 23, 2020)

Curries can slay if they have DOM bones


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> what were your pics like ? Autistic bathroom ones ?.
> But yes, sadly you have the worst persian lookalike pheno.
> Even nate has it better in this.


Most Persian have curry pheno
My mom had white Persian pheno


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> The competition in the GTA on Tinder isn’t gutter trash though. It’s pretty tough. I’ve ran many tinder experiments here. Even on light skinned Indians. For example I ran a tinder experiment on this light skinned North Indian below. After two whole days of running the experiment he had like 10 matches (mostly below average women) and 7 likes. Something like that, anyway. And this guy is light skinned North Indian AND he’s like 5 PSL. Maybe even a bit more like 5.25 PSL. He’s decent looking. But, despite being a decent looking light skinned North Indian, he did pretty bad on Tinder in the GTA.


Some half white half indian guy made a thread here and he got plenty of matches and likes although he didn't look indian at all.he was also above average at best and Lived in GTA.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> The competition in the GTA on Tinder isn’t gutter trash though. It’s pretty tough. I’ve ran many tinder experiments here. Even on light skinned Indians. For example I ran a tinder experiment on this light skinned North Indian below. After two whole days of running the experiment he had like 10 matches (mostly below average women) and 7 likes. Something like that, anyway. And this guy is light skinned North Indian AND he’s like 5 PSL. Maybe even a bit more like 5.25 PSL. He’s decent looking. But, despite being a decent looking light skinned North Indian, he did pretty bad on Tinder in the GTA.


Only last pic he looks good.
This is somebody that fits more western criteria :





how much would you rate @GUTS9770


GUTS9770 said:


> Some half white half indian guy made a thread here and he got plenty of matches and likes although he didn't look indian at all.he was also above average at best and Lived in GTA.


i don't know why but curry and black genes seems to be recessive on the long run jfl especially curry they become white


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> The competition in the GTA on Tinder isn’t gutter trash though. It’s pretty tough. I’ve ran many tinder experiments here. Even on light skinned Indians. For example I ran a tinder experiment on this light skinned North Indian below. After two whole days of running the experiment he had like 10 matches (mostly below average women) and 7 likes. Something like that, anyway. And this guy is light skinned North Indian AND he’s like 5 PSL. Maybe even a bit more like 5.25 PSL. He’s decent looking. But, despite being a decent looking light skinned North Indian, he did pretty bad on Tinder in the GTA.


Most niggas on tinder in the GTA are ugly. Most niggas In the GTA are boneless subhumans. Toronto tinder is much easier than NYC or London tinder where you compete with legit male models for the attention of foids.

I did a tinder fish for ERjr back in January and he was cleaning up on tinder, foids wanted him. This was even when the elo was probably fucked. Most people here rate him no more than 5.5 PSL. Many rate lower.

The competition is rough if you’re a legit ethnic. Somalis, curries, asians and gulf Arabs have 0 SMV here. If you don’t fall into these categories all u have to do is be above average with good stats and you’ll clean up on Toronto tinder.

The guy you did the tinder fish with looks like absolute trash 🤢🤢🤢🤢


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> Some half white half indian guy made a thread here and he got plenty of matches and likes although he didn't look indian at all.he was also above average at best and Lived in GTA.



can you find the link to the thread? Would be interested in reading. Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> Only last pic he looks good.
> This is somebody that fits more western criteria :
> View attachment 316737
> 
> ...


his pheno is 1/100000000000 for curries. These guys should choose less harsh areas, and please do australia ffs i wanna see tinder there apparently it is hard af


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Most niggas on tinder in the GTA are ugly. Most niggas In the GTA are boneless subhumans. Toronto tinder is much easier than NYC or London tinder where you compete with legit male models for the attention of foids.
> 
> I did a tinder fish for ERjr back in January and he was cleaning up on tinder, foids wanted him. This was even when the elo was probably fucked. Most people here rate him no more than 5.5 PSL. Many rate lower.
> 
> ...



pics of this ERjr dude?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Most Persian have curry pheno
> My mom had white Persian pheno


yes true, it is what it is, this is the most white passing persian you can get without admixture


kms_currycell said:


> his pheno is 1/100000000000 for curries. These guys should choose less harsh areas, and please do australia ffs i wanna see tinder there apparently it is hard af


it is indeed very rare to have his pheno as a curry.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> can you find the link to the thread? Would be interested in reading. Thanks


@Moggy
Check his threads


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> pics of this ERjr dude?


Can’t send tbh, he doesn’t like his pics being shown to others and I deleted them probs already


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> yes true, it is what it is, this is the most white passing persian you can get without admixture
> 
> it is indeed very rare to have his pheno as a curry.


jfl he is basically chaddam and mogs every single hindi moviestar ffs its over, if can get even one becky or 6/10 aisan i will praise the lord


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> @Moggy
> Check his threads



he’s the guy Gut was talking about? Isn’t he full Indian?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> Only last pic he looks good.
> This is somebody that fits more western criteria :
> View attachment 316737
> 
> ...


He is 6.5+ And looks white latino


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

the most white persian looking dude that you can find without admixture imo it's him :



Looks similar to me jfl at least pheno wise, but whiter and more western features. He got plenty of matches no ? @ArabIncel Imo he is not chad but i guess it is what it is.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> Only last pic he looks good.
> This is somebody that fits more western criteria :
> View attachment 316737
> 
> ...


looks good but doesn't look curry 


streege said:


> i don't know why but curry and black genes seems to be recessive on the long run jfl especially curry they become white


depends on the curry some half white half curries look completely curry and black genes are not really recessive quite the opposite.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> He is 6.5+ And looks white latino


he is GL and don't look curry, that's the point.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> looks good but doesn't look curry
> 
> depends on the curry some half white half curries look completely curry and black genes are not really recessive quite the opposite.


yeah I saw two brothers, one of them had the abo pheno while the other looked european and exotic fucking brutal tbh


streege said:


> he is GL and don't look curry, that's the point.


Just be so good looking your not even your own race theory


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> his pheno is 1/100000000000 for curries. These guys should choose less harsh areas, and please do australia ffs i wanna see tinder there apparently it is hard af


Jfl bro Toronto is a multi cultural city. I see asian foids dating Arabs. If curries can’t do it here then it’s ogre


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Jfl bro Toronto is a multi cultural city. I see asian foids dating Arabs. If curries can’t do it here then it’s ogre


A lightskin surgerymaxxed dravidian can look arab or north indian, but if they cant even get it in canada....this shit is brootal, ArabIncel should try this in australia with a curry, tbh


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

@GUTS9770 is moggy the guy you were talking about?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Jfl bro Toronto is a multi cultural city. I see asian foids dating Arabs. If curries can’t do it here then it’s ogre


actually arabs men do the best even there if they are enough GL and white, more than all ethnic without good amount of white admixture.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @GUTS9770 is moggy the guy you were talking about?


No found the thread 
https://looksmax.org/threads/23-y-o-rate-me.44709/


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> No found the thread
> https://looksmax.org/threads/23-y-o-rate-me.44709/


he is srs not GL, but pheno mogs


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## justbigboned (Mar 23, 2020)

Bad coloring and no contrast, not to mention he looks gay as shit. Indians have it worst tbh, I don't feel bad for them because they are subhuman in every way, especially their actions.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> actually arabs men do the best even there if they are enough GL and white, more than all ethnic without good amount of white admixture.


Arabs do good if they look good. If they don’t, they’re held down by Islam falio


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 23, 2020)

extremely brutal


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


>



I cant stand there fucking ancents HELLO IM KOLAKATTA POO POO


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

justbigboned said:


> Bad coloring and no contrast, not to mention he looks gay as shit. Indians have it worst tbh, I don't feel bad for them because they are subhuman in every way, especially their actions.


you have better features, but similar coloring bro but yup


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> he is srs not GL, but pheno mogs


yeah not very surprising its true even in women's case.


----------



## justbigboned (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> you have better features, but similar coloring bro but yup


I know, I hate my coloring. Was always made for of for it because it is atypical for my ethnicity and especially my family.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 23, 2020)

He looks curry use an Arab or North African chaddam they slay the most in western Europe


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

Idc anymore give me a 5/10 white gf and i am happy.


----------



## diggbicc (Mar 23, 2020)

very few full curries that are considered gl, guys like sendhil ramamurthy









Then there is this guy, but he is half white. after a gen or two of mixing, curries will look completely white


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> He looks curry use an Arab or North African chaddam they slay the most in western Europe


this is about curries son, obv arabs and north african pheno will out slay curries.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> yeah not very surprising its true even in women's case.


It's normal tbh, only for black females - some type - and chink foids it's not;
I would be sick too if my pheno don't prefer me over other ethnicities.
curries hating themselves so much that they'r looking for only blond foid are delusionmaxxing.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> very few full curries that are considered gl, guys like sendhil ramamurthy
> View attachment 316751
> View attachment 316752
> 
> ...


fuck this is why i need to breed a white bitch so my offspring dont look like fucking turds.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Arabs do good if they look good. If they don’t, they’re held down by Islam falio


Syrian chad did pretty good on tindee
He looked like salludon and got 35 matches in 24 hours


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> Idc anymore give me a 5/10 white gf and i am happy.


why you don't like curry ?


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 23, 2020)

They outlay 


kms_currycell said:


> this is about curries son, obv arabs and north african pheno will out slay curries.


They outlay whites and blacks in Western and both Europe idec


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Syrian chad did pretty good on tindee
> He looked like salludon and got 35 matches in 24 hours



Foids will overlook anything if you’re chad OFC.

If you’re not chad or chadlite they’ll have a hard time getting past racial misconceptions tbh. Especially white foids


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> why you don't like curry ?


Curry tastes decent but pizza Is better


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 23, 2020)

Bones over phenotype bro🤔🤔


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Syrian chad did pretty good on tindee
> He looked like salludon and got 35 matches in 24 hours



35 likes is not enough tbh for this type of guy, he is really decent looking.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> fuck this is why i need to breed a white bitch so my offspring dont look like fucking turds.


you don't have to worry about offsprings if you don't have offsprings in the first place


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Foids will overlook anything if you’re chad OFC.
> 
> If you’re not chad or chadlite they’ll have a hard time getting past racial misconceptions tbh. Especially white foids



the dude in OP is Chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> It's normal tbh, only for black females - some type - and chink foids it's not;
> I would be sick too if my pheno don't prefer me over other ethnicities.
> curries hating themselves so much that they'r looking for only blond foid are delusionmaxxing.


Keep crying for me


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 23, 2020)

justbigboned said:


> Bad coloring and no contrast, not to mention he looks gay as shit. Indians have it worst tbh, I don't feel bad for them because they are subhuman in every way, especially their actions.


how’s that? I get where ur coming from about native indians, a lot of them try to scam/do dodgy shit but the ones who live in U.K. are fine.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Keep crying for me


ugly mofo


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 23, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Foids will overlook anything if you’re chad OFC.
> 
> If you’re not chad or chadlite they’ll have a hard time getting past racial misconceptions tbh. Especially white foids


Where I'm from girls love North African and Arab 

They are exotic in nordic


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> the dude in OP is Chadlite


He looks chadlite but doesn’t have the SMV of one due to a heavy SMV penalty


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> ugly mofo


Keep coping bushy brows


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> you don't have to worry about offsprings if you don't have offsprings in the first place
> View attachment 316763


tbh if the girl is not traditional enough no point in offspring, because getting cucked and divorce raped is not my taste of tea tbh


Dante1 said:


> Keep coping bushy brows


i eyebrow mog your frauded eyebrow liner whitou blondou seetacy


----------



## justbigboned (Mar 23, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> how’s that? I get where ur coming from about native indians, a lot of them try to scam/do dodgy shit but the ones who live in U.K. are fine.


Indian culture is shit I mean, I guess the one's that assimilate to a better culture are fine.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Curry tastes decent but pizza Is better


self hate is one the reasons why curries have so low smv


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> 35 likes is not enough tbh for this type of guy, he is really decent looking.


That’s the best u can hope for


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> self hate is one the reasons why curries have so low smv


can't understand this self hate behaviour. yes beeing white is better in west, but why only looking for white female ?


Dante1 said:


> That’s the best u can hope for


somebody like @dr tony gets 100+ without having the best pheno, and beeing better looking


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> can't understand this self hate behaviour. yes beeing white is better in west, but why only looking for white female ?


lol women don’t have to even look white mate they can be aboriginal and get dick

also online dating as always is skewed


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> i eyebrow mog your frauded eyebrow liner whitou blondou seetacy


Mine are more low set and Hunter-ish
Yours is like rock leee from naruto


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> lol women don’t have to even look white mate they can be aboriginal and get dick
> 
> also online dating as always is skewed


yes women, modern ones, in hypergamy have skyrocket smv, and dating apps are seriously not reality to a good extent, my whole IRL experience and friends one is denying it.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> somebody like @dr tony gets 100+ without having the best pheno, and beeing better looking


What does he look like


----------



## Krezo (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh look, another curry/race thread with 100 replies.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 23, 2020)

Yh 


GUTS9770 said:


> self hate is one the reasons why curries have so low smv


They r short and dark skin and low t

And stigma


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Mine are more low set and Hunter-ish
> Yours is like rock leee from naruto


still not enough for whitou soutaysee


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Oh look, another curry/race thread with 100 replies.


race bait threads always get the most replies here


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> still not enough for whitou soutaysee


Cry


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> very few full curries that are considered gl, guys like sendhil ramamurthy
> View attachment 316751
> View attachment 316752
> 
> ...



Sendhil mogs Tsh by like half a PSL point at most. They’re pretty close in terms of looks. Also Tsh is slightly lighter than Sendhil. I honestly don’t think Sendhil will do that well on Tinder either. A few years ago in Australia a South Indian — like Tsh and Sendhil — appeared on a game show. He went viral in the area due to his looks. Twitter in the relevant areas was exploding, etc. The dude is pretty good looking indeed. Like 5.5 PSL. But guess what happened when I ran a tinder experiment on him in my area (near Toronto Canada)? Same thing as here pretty much. After 24+ hours of running the experiment, he got 6 likes and 4 matches. And all 4 matches were subhumans. Here’s the guy by the way:


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Sendhil mogs Tsh by like half a PSL point at most. They’re pretty close in terms of looks. Also Tsh is slightly lighter than Sendhil. I honestly don’t think Sendhil will do that well on Tinder either. A few years ago in Australia a South Indian — like Tsh and Sendhil — appeared on a game show. He went viral in the area due to his looks. Twitter in the relevant areas was exploding, etc. The dude is pretty good looking indeed. Like 5.5 PSL. But guess what happened when I ran a tinder experiment on him in my area (near Toronto Canada)? Same thing as here pretty much. After 24+ hours of running the experiment, he got 6 likes and 4 matches. And all 4 matches were subhumans. Here’s the guy by the way:


Odd, in some pics he could fraud mulatto


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Sendhil mogs Tsh by like half a PSL point at most. They’re pretty close in terms of looks. Also Tsh is slightly lighter than Sendhil. I honestly don’t think Sendhil will do that well on Tinder either. A few years ago in Australia a South Indian — like Tsh and Sendhil — appeared on a game show. He went viral in the area due to his looks. Twitter in the relevant areas was exploding, etc. The dude is pretty good looking indeed. Like 5.5 PSL. But guess what happened when I ran a tinder experiment on him in my area (near Toronto Canada)? Same thing as here pretty much. After 24+ hours of running the experiment, he got 6 likes and 4 matches. And all 4 matches were subhumans. Here’s the guy by the way:


he has a really bad phenotype and coloring


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Another race thread. Boring.


cute avi, you low T


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Sendhil mogs Tsh by like half a PSL point at most. They’re pretty close in terms of looks. Also Tsh is slightly lighter than Sendhil. I honestly don’t think Sendhil will do that well on Tinder either. A few years ago in Australia a South Indian — like Tsh and Sendhil — appeared on a game show. He went viral in the area due to his looks. Twitter in the relevant areas was exploding, etc. The dude is pretty good looking indeed. Like 5.5 PSL. But guess what happened when I ran a tinder experiment on him in my area (near Toronto Canada)? Same thing as here pretty much. After 24+ hours of running the experiment, he got 6 likes and 4 matches. And all 4 matches were subhumans. Here’s the guy by the way:


Ye this guy got viral on Twitter 
Further proof tinder\= irl


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> That’s the best u can hope for


Salludon got banned for being too gl


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Salludon got banned for being too gl


He is indeed too good looking
Even his dad mogs me


----------



## diggbicc (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Sendhil mogs Tsh by like half a PSL point at most. They’re pretty close in terms of looks


nah bro not even close, sendhil mogs tsh by a lot, he has insane harmony, TSH has an aharmonious face. Sendhil has literal white bitches say the only reason they watched the show was because he was in it, even a good number of women said his Indian accent was sexy JFL.
Imagine being so gl that women find a curry accent cute


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> He is indeed too good looking
> Even his dad mogs me


I mog you too white worshipper


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Sendhil mogs Tsh by like half a PSL point at most. They’re pretty close in terms of looks. Also Tsh is slightly lighter than Sendhil. I honestly don’t think Sendhil will do that well on Tinder either. A few years ago in Australia a South Indian — like Tsh and Sendhil — appeared on a game show. He went viral in the area due to his looks. Twitter in the relevant areas was exploding, etc. The dude is pretty good looking indeed. Like 5.5 PSL. But guess what happened when I ran a tinder experiment on him in my area (near Toronto Canada)? Same thing as here pretty much. After 24+ hours of running the experiment, he got 6 likes and 4 matches. And all 4 matches were subhumans. Here’s the guy by the way:


I think 5 psl curries should just try get holes irl, because when these holes are on tinder they will look at the white chad they can get and think that is a better option


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> I mog you too white worshipper


You mog me in your dreams
U whitemaxxed Iraqi boi


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> nah bro not even close, sendhil mogs tsh by a lot, he has insane harmony, TSH has an aharmonious face. Sendhil has literal white bitches say the only reason they watched the show was because he was in it, even a good number of women said his Indian accent was sexy JFL.
> Imagine being so gl that women find a curry accent cute


i mean, tinder is not a good experiment for GL ethnics with bad pheno on average from what i can tell IRL.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> he has a really bad phenotype and coloring



yeah he does. Even worse than Tsh’s. But Tsh’s pheno and coloring is still pretty bad. The thing about Tsh, this dude, and Sendhil is: their phenotype and coloring fucks them over. No bones for their pheno and coloring.


----------



## ShredPill (Mar 23, 2020)

To see if its his race, run it again with a lighter skinned version. Thats the only real way to test


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> yeah he does. Even worse than Tsh’s. But Tsh’s pheno and coloring is still pretty bad. The thing about Tsh, this dude, and Sendhil is: their phenotype and coloring fucks them over. No bones for their pheno and coloring.


Nothing can save shitskin apart from bleaching your skin.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> He is indeed too good looking
> Even his dad mogs me


He is paki so he isn't curry


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

ShredPill said:


> To see if its his race, run it again with a lighter skinned version. Thats the only real way to test
> View attachment 316782


the pheno is still shit.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

ShredPill said:


> To see if its his race, run it again with a lighter skinned version. Thats the only real way to test
> View attachment 316782


he is not really gl we have to change : nose, enhance eye area, and change lips, it's a whole pheno removal that it will be tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

OP , should try this in chadstralia, cos i live there i wanna see how broooootal it is for 5psl curries


----------



## Selfahate (Mar 23, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> psl 4 white incel has more smv. Women are racist af. It is what it is. You don’t see this much disparity in racial preference when it comes to men choosing women.



Cope a shiny turdis still a sinky turd
While a dirty gold bar is still a gold bar


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> he is not really gl we have to change : nose, enhance eye area, and change lips, it's a whole pheno removal that it will be tbh


stroma as well, it will halo him like hell


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

ShredPill said:


> To see if its his race, run it again with a lighter skinned version. Thats the only real way to test
> View attachment 316782



can you morph all four pictures with lighter skin tone?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> can you morph all four pictures with lighter skin tone?


its pointless phenotype won't change which matter the most


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> can you morph all four pictures with lighter skin tone?


Shit eyebrows 
Shit lips
Shit uee 

Change that and he is psl 7


----------



## ShredPill (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> he is not really gl we have to change : nose, enhance eye area, and change lips, it's a whole pheno removal that it will be tbh


Its just to see how much race has an effect, a lighter skinned version could pass a spanish. If he still gets no matches then it wasnt his race that was having an effect


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Running the experiment in a major Canadian city right by Toronto. Been running it for the past 7 hours now. He’s only gotten 10 likes so far and 3 matches. Pretty underwhelming considering he’s like 5.5-6 PSL as a curry. Before him today I ran an experiment on Zach Cox. He got 100 likes in 35 minutes or so (I timed it). Prior to that (also today) I ran an experiment on Thom Strijd. He got 100 likes in an hour or so (didn’t time it but it was something like that). Third experiment of the day is on Tsh and these are the results so far (7 hours in). Will update tomorrow.



I think this indian guy is a PSL 6 india, but Zach Cox and Tom Strijd are 7 PSL at least.

you should have used a more attractive indian


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> nah bro not even close, sendhil mogs tsh by a lot, he has insane harmony, TSH has an aharmonious face. Sendhil has literal white bitches say the only reason they watched the show was because he was in it, even a good number of women said his Indian accent was sexy JFL.
> Imagine being so gl that women find a curry accent cute



That doesn’t mean much to be honest. Like look at the other South Indian I posted. White Australian bitches were going crazy over him after seeing him on the game show. He went viral. Twitter exploded. But he flopped hard on Tinder despite all that. I’ll run a Tinder experiment on Sendhil (not sure how “known” he is) soon. His coloring failos him HARD.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> its pointless phenotype won't change which matter the most


the best he can do is fixing his over tier soft features, and trying to get few tones whiter, more than that it will look uncanny


ShredPill said:


> Its just to see how much race has an effect, a lighter skinned version could pass a spanish. If he still gets no matches then it wasnt his race that was having an effect


yes true.


ArabIncel said:


> That doesn’t mean much to be honest. Like look at the other South Indian I posted. White Australian bitches were going crazy over him after seeing him on the game show. He went viral. Twitter exploded. But he flopped hard on Tinder despite all that. I’ll run a Tinder experiment on Sendhil (not sure how “known” he is) soon. His coloring failos him HARD.


how many likes you got on your own face ?


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> I think this indian guy is a PSL 6 india, but Zach Cox and Tom Strijd are 7 PSL at least.
> 
> you should have used a more attractive indian



for sure but I’m still surprised that this 6 PSL Indian is flopping on Tinder.


----------



## Krezo (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> cute avi, you low T


Why am i low t


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Why am i low t


because you'r unhappy


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Update: Nearly 9 hours into the experiment now. Still at 10 likes and 3 matches from before.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 23, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> I think this indian guy is a PSL 6 india, but Zach Cox and Tom Strijd are 7 PSL at least.
> 
> you should have used a more attractive indian


Use salludon


ArabIncel said:


> Update: Nearly 9 hours into the experiment now. Still at 10 likes and 3 matches from before.


Use salludon pics from insta day he is Arab tho


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Use salludon


he will slay but he doesnt even ahve fucking dravidian pheno, op should change his location to australia cunt we have so many chads here.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

@streege like 5-10 likes with 0-5 subhuman matches after a day of running it usually. But I haven’t ran one on myself in a while.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 23, 2020)

Run the experiment with this indian guy


----------



## diggbicc (Mar 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Use salludon pics from insta day he is Arab tho


he is pakistani bro, not arab


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @streege like 5-10 likes with 0-5 subhuman matches after a day of running it usually. But I haven’t ran one on myself in a while.


so as much as this guy. You take good pics NT ?


GUTS9770 said:


> Run the experiment with this indian guy
> View attachment 316801
> View attachment 316802


slayer but frauded tbh.
Fine traits persian looking with kinda hunterish eyes are mogger ngl


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> so as much as this guy. You take good pics NT ?



not really


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

Bro please do australia wanna see how well this guy does.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> not really


For me you even look curry somehow tbh, gulf arabian vibes, so you'r above average if you get more than 1 like. All the white ppl i know that are only average or below here don't get shit.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> Bro please do australia wanna see how well this guy does.



I don’t have membership anymore. I was only able to run experiments in other countries in the past with some sort of Tinder membership (can’t even remember now).


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I don’t have membership anymore. I was only able to run experiments in other countries in the past with some sort of Tinder membership (can’t even remember now).


its over, how well did you do on tinder, if you got 0 matches its over 4 me


----------



## LordGodcat (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> Bro please do australia wanna see how well this guy does.



You think a curry can do decently in australia?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

Being indian is strike 1& 2
U can’t have any other failio


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 23, 2020)

7


diggbicc said:


> he is pakistani bro, not arab


I know but people think paki is curry


Dante1 said:


> Being indian is strike 1& 2
> U can’t have any other failio


Paki is a failo too but not as much 

Salludon can say he is from Turkey


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> 7
> 
> I know but people think paki is curry
> 
> ...


Paki >>> everyone
Never forget this


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Paki >>> everyone
> Never forget this


Turk mogs 
Morocco mogs


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> You think a curry can do decently in australia?


no just wanna see how it goes, but i have never seen an australia tinder experiment been done


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Paki >>> everyone
> Never forget this


pakpak


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Mar 23, 2020)

Do one with a mulatto or BBC


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Turk mogs
> Morocco mogs


They don’t mog shit


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

Rumpelshitskin said:


> Do one with a mulatto or BBC


they slay


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> Wtf cunt? This guy is fucking psl 6, wtf is this shit he should be getting at least 99 likes, brutal tbh, i have to be psl 6 as a fucking curry to get these type of matches cunt
> 
> cope his bone structure is top tier only his eyes arent that great.
> HE GOT FUCKING LANDWHALES AS MATCHES ITS FUCKING OVER


no bone structure for his eye area and skin color


----------



## LordGodcat (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> no just wanna see how it goes, but i have never seen an australia tinder experiment been done



Curries are looked down upon here in Australia, it's a massive failo, speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

dotacel said:


> no bone structure for his eye area and skin color


indeed, this guy should've got contacts.


LordGodcat said:


> Curries are looked down upon here in Australia, it's a massive failo, speaking from personal experience.


ik thats why i wanna see how a chadpreet goes, ik some dravidian pheno that do pretty well here but they are 6ft and have good frame + lowfwhr and hollow cheeks.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> They don’t mog shit


If a Christian girl wanted to marry you would you convert her to Islam and marry her?


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> indeed, this guy should've got contacts.
> 
> ik thats why i wanna see how a chadpreet goes, ik some dravidian pheno that do pretty well here but they are 6ft and have good frame + lowfwhr and hollow cheeks.


 Pics of these Dravidians?


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> what were your pics like ? Autistic bathroom ones ?.
> But yes, sadly you have the worst persian lookalike pheno.
> Even nate has it better in this.


Just one pic which i shoot professionally in a blue room


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Pics of these Dravidians?


cant upload and this is in highschool, what is your discord i can send you on there - they slayed mainly aisans, and some qt white girls.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> cant upload and this is in highschool, what is your discord i can send you on there - they slayed mainly aisans, and some qt white girls.



can you DM me on here if that works?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Just one pic which i shoot professionally in a blue room


autism. Won't work.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> autism. Won't work.



bro run one on yourself


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 23, 2020)

Brutal.
RacePilll
PhenoTypePill

FaceandLMS, made a good video about it.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> bro run one on yourself


won't before lean and softmaxxed,too high inhib.especially bc it will be my near area of living jfl.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> autism. Won't work.


Why.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> won't before lean and softmaxxed,too high inhib.especially bc it will be my near area of living jfl.



I can run one on you here bro if you want


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Why.


Only chad can get away with one pic, beeing especially non NT.
Do lots of pics, at least 3 minimum, 5 rather showing you with your friends NT maxxed. Some others at job may be, and some for your passion.
Make a good description also and put your height.

Even hell, fraud a bit your pics. 

And come back you'll see you'll do better.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> Only chad can get away with one pic, beeing especially non NT.
> Do lots of pics, at least 3 minimum, 5 rather showing you with your friends NT maxxed. Some others at job may be, and some for your passion.
> Make a good description also and put your height.
> 
> ...


Oh ok


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Oh ok


and take pic with a professionnal 200mm camera. invest in it you moron, in the bio, and pics, it's a long term investment.
you can even get for free or little money young professional photographer taking you in pic


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> and take pic with a professionnal 200mm camera. invest in it you moron, in the bio, and pics, it's a long term investment.
> you can even get for free or little money young professional photographer taking you in pic


Imagine doing all that for 5 Matches xd
How would you cope


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Imagine doing all that for 5 Matches xd
> How would you cope


The fate of non chad. Or you can NT max. But you won't.
Tbh, i'll just find a traditional female ideally oversea without so much trouble it's cooler for the mindset.


----------



## Virgincel (Mar 23, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


>



Curry accent is so fucking disgusting.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> The fate of non chad. Or you can NT max. But you won't.
> Tbh, i'll just find a traditional female ideally oversea without so much trouble it's cooler for the mindset.


I will gymmaxx hard and get bimax in russia. Only hope for a gf


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I will gymmaxx hard and get bimax in russia. Only hope for a gf


Sad shit tbh, to do all of that for a foid. i wish i had a better nose.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> Sad shit tbh, to do all of that for a foid.


Very sad. Fukken nature man..


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Very sad. Fukken nature man..


Just go back to turkya and pick up a female tbh not even kidding


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> Just go back to turkya and pick up a female tbh not even kidding


No bro shit country


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> No bro shit country


just come back with her


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> just come back with her


Many turks here in my countey tho. I just dont meet them.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Many turks here in my countey tho. I just dont meet them.


First try to see if you can't get a gl one in germany by your statut and height, and then locationmaxx, and if it doesn't work, then surgerymax bc then you can't lose it anymore.
having to do such a strategy to get female.Doomed modernity


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> First try to see if you can't get a gl one in germany by your statut and height, and then locationmaxx, and if it doesn't work, then surgerymax bc then you can't lose it anymore.
> having to do such a strategy to get female.Doomed modernity


My pheno fucks me up i think


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> My pheno fucks me up i think


your autism too. You could fraud somehow if you do it well as a latino


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> your autism too. You could fraud somehow if you do it well as a latino


Maybe. Im shy/introverted tbh. Fuckkk me.
How can i fraud latino? Gymmaxx and tattoes?


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 23, 2020)

hmm


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 23, 2020)

His girlfriend was a very average white Latina girl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Maybe. Im shy/introverted tbh. Fuckkk me.
> How can i fraud latino? Gymmaxx and tattoes?


yes, and try to don't keep any beard and lighten skin a bit


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> yes, and try to don't keep any beard and lighten skin a bit


Is skin whitening not cope? Any info in that?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Is skin whitening not cope? Any info in that?


a bit it will work, you will never be white, but a tone whiter is still good.If you apply 2x a day kojic acid as you as you apply in the long run your skin will be a tone or two whiter.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> a bit it will work, you will never be white, but a tone whiter is still good.If you apply 2x a day kojic acid as you as you apply in the long run your skin will be a tone or two whiter.


You did it too? Or anyone here?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> You did it too? Or anyone here?


i did it and yes it works as long as you apply it on a daily basis. if you stop you'll get back your skin color in the long run.


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> You did it too? Or anyone here?


look at my avi, this is the result of whitemaxxing for a short period of time

it works as long as you know wht you're doing


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> look at my avi, this is the result of whitemaxxing for a short period of time
> 
> it works as long as you know wht you're doing


You have any before afters bro?


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 23, 2020)

Brutal race and phenotype pill


----------



## Moggy (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> he’s the guy Gut was talking about? Isn’t he full Indian?


Yeah I'm full indian and have done really well when I spoofed to Toronto.


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 23, 2020)

And people question why i make posts about praising white people and wishing to be white


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 23, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> psl 4 white incel has more smv. Women are racist af. It is what it is. You don’t see this much disparity in racial preference when it comes to men choosing women.


Indians just have dogshit representation in western media. Feels bad tbh. And women care a lot about how they look socially.


Gazzamogga said:


> only white women prefer their own race though


Black women too


Blackout.xl said:


> The competition in the GTA is legit gutter trash, especially on tinder.



Are you saying tinder is less competitive in Toronto?


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Yeah I'm full indian and have done really well when I spoofed to Toronto.



Do you also show pictures of your body (exposed) in these tinder experiments you run on yourself? If so, have you ever tried running with pictures of just your face? And how did it go?


----------



## Moggy (Mar 23, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Do you also show pictures of your body (exposed) in these tinder experiments you run on yourself? If so, have you ever tried running with pictures of just your face? And how did it go?


I always have like one body shot in there, but profile is always face alone.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 23, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I always have like one body shot in there, but profile is always face alone.



I see. I still think that body shot, despite not being the first picture, would skew the results. You should try running an experiment on yourself using face pictures only and see how differently you do.


----------



## Patient A (Mar 23, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Why is it considered racist to prefer your own kind?


That Indian slayer can slay Indians.

OP do experiment in India

justice for Curry chad

I still don’t like curries tho


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 23, 2020)

someone do an experiment in australia


----------



## Gosick (Mar 24, 2020)

over


----------



## I'mme (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> this indian looks off and has worst indian pheno.


Pheno of poor indian villagiates
Fucking lol at psl copers


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 24, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> psl 4 white incel has more smv. Women are racist af. It is what it is. You don’t see this much disparity in racial preference when it comes to men choosing women.





Chadelite said:


> Turk mogs
> Morocco mogs


Cope

TamilDravidianBulls>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Pakis

They are Robust , dark skinned and high testosterone slayers


Patient A said:


> That Indian slayer can slay Indians.
> 
> OP do experiment in India
> 
> ...


It's over for him ran experiment for 2 days 0 matches


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 17, 2020)

Why the fuck did you make his name 'Vardan'?

Makes it sounds like he's fresh off the boat.

Literallt Canada is filled with fob Indians.

Give him a western name I guarantee he'll do better.

Also social max him. Put him in pictures with cool looking people.

He would do fine in Australia.


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 17, 2020)

Fuark got these matches within 6hrs in Toronto and this guy mogs me facially to oblivion. Got superliked a couple times as well. I guess my pheno is not as bad as I make it to be.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Apr 18, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Totally agreed. Though I will say, I did expect Tsh to perform somewhat decent considering he’s a pretty high PSL curry. I’d rate him around 5.75 PSL, so well above average. But so far, 7 hours in, his results are pretty shit.


I did a tinder experiment on myself in a small city in northern Canada and I got 15 matches within 12 hours , most were hot too . PHENO IS EVERYTHING jfl . I’ll pm the details if u want


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 28, 2020)

with that long midface he would be incel even if he was white


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 9, 2022)

Bump


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 14, 2022)

Not surprised, but in his own words he did really damn well in other locations , esp Poland. This was years ago on lookism net when he was active. He himself confirmed doing piss poor on tinder in Australia and New Zealand, but after some mental maxxing advice from slayers did fairly well irl in his home country of New Zealand. 

I would like to see some experiments in other countries in Eastern Europe and russia and Finland and norway and germany and frame. Doing everything would be hard, so probably Poland, russia, and Finland is ideal.

I think his last post before he deleted account was moving to Australia and continuing to gymcel. He also got some slim white becky girlfriend , probably like HTB.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 26, 2022)

race doesnt matter


----------



## Bogged (Nov 26, 2022)

ArabIncel said:


> Running the experiment in a major Canadian city right by Toronto. Been running it for the past 7 hours now. He’s only gotten 10 likes so far and 3 matches. Pretty underwhelming considering he’s like 5.5-6 PSL as a curry. Before him today I ran an experiment on Zach Cox. He got 100 likes in 35 minutes or so (I timed it). Prior to that (also today) I ran an experiment on Thom Strijd. He got 100 likes in an hour or so (didn’t time it but it was something like that). Third experiment of the day is on Tsh and these are the results so far (7 hours in). Will update tomorrow.


Even with high PSL must have good pictures


----------

